# July trip



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

We left Edson and headed to Honeymoon lake in Jasper NP.

We saw a bear while lined up at the gates

Beautiful spot but no fish for us.





Just lots of these.


We headed to Abraham lake and camped on the shore. The lake was very low but going up 12" every 24 hours.The fishing was tough with two skinny bulls and one skinny 45cm Laker caught.




Bull trout



This spot looked real fishy but produced nothing.

Unfortunately that was the end of the fishing as we headed to Drumheller, Calaway park and up to the Lougheed area to stay on a farm. 



We kayaked on this creek and saw beaver up close (5m from the yak) as well as muskrat, gophers, chipmunks and ducks.
We did get some nice Saskatoons though.

Here's Harry picking and eating Saskatoons from the kayak.

I've been invited back to the farm whenever I like and they get big goose numbers most years so it looks like I need to learn to hunt geese. They also have big gopher problems so I'll be going back next spring as well.


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Live the pics Craig


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey JF

My friends in Wyoming and Montana tell me they target lake bull trout around the inlet streams (especially if they are falls dropping straight into the lake)


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Lovely photos Craig, the deer takes the prize though. Cheers, Dave.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Cheers for that. The chipmunk and the deer shot are tops. I like the look of those bull trout.
Wayne


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Not too far away from you:


----------



## Funchy (Dec 3, 2011)

Excellent pics JF thanks for sharing. Brings back memories of Utah


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

>


That looks like a nice batch of Saskatoon moonshine.

I'd never heard off bull trout, but I thought it looked char-ish. Dolly Varden I'd heard of, but evidently not the same anymore.


> They also have big gopher problems so I'll be going back next spring as well.


So you fancy yourself a varmint hunter, eh?








Great trip, thanks for the pix.


----------



## cam07 (Sep 12, 2008)

Cool pics looks a real nice place


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Jeez bloody nice over there!


----------



## leapyear (Jan 29, 2014)

Great pics!


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Excellent photos you have done some travelling ! Deer photo is great.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

JF a beautiful locale mate, a very enjoyable topic.


----------

